# You won't like me when I'm angry



## Double H (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone else get like me on a bad day?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

That photo just freaked the sh!t out of me!


----------



## nossie (Nov 13, 2007)

Cooooooooooool 

work the hair in a bit better you slacker, it's too bright and the eyebrows are not merged/blended properly, maybe just pluck them out. Where'd you get the teeth did you just smudge them up? Is the skin peeling paint off a door?


----------



## Double H (Nov 13, 2007)

nossie said:


> Cooooooooooool
> 
> work the hair in a bit better you slacker, it's too bright and the eyebrows are not merged/blended properly, maybe just pluck them out. Where'd you get the teeth did you just smudge them up? Is the skin peeling paint off a door?



Fair enough on the hair. I'll get right on that after the teraflop and a half of other stuff to do. 

I did not smudge the teeth. I mad a selection from some paths I made in the shape of the teeth. Then cloned, airbrushed, and cloned and airbrushed some more. Yes, the peeling is some chunky old lead-spread. :meh:


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 13, 2007)

sweeeeet


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm, you should go and see a dentist ....


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 18, 2007)

flame eyes! lol


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I saw that in the mirror this morning. Scared me too.


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Omg how do you do something like this in photoshop? Really cool.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome processing work.  Well done!


----------

